# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΣΚΟΥΠΑ SIEMENS DYNAPOWER

## Tomari

Καλησπέρα παίδες έχω την SIEMENS DYNAPOWER την είχα αγοράσει 320 ευρώ το 2003 και ακόμα πωλείται για 250 στον κοτσοβολο. Η σκούπα ήταν πάντα ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ και ρούφαγε και εσένα άμα λάχει όμως τελευταία πρόσεξα οτι απο τον ρυθμιστή δύναμης που έχει μετά τα μισά δεν αυξάνει στροφές δηλαδή αν είναι στο τέρμα χαμηλό και δουλεύει "ρελαντι" όσο αυξάνεις την δύναμη από το κουμπί επιλογής αυξάνουν και οι στροφές, μετά τα μισά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά και παρατηρώ οτι όντος η σκούπα δουλεύει με λιγότερη δύναμη από οτι στην αρχή


1) καθαρή σακούλα και φίλτρα
2) τίποτα σκαλωμένο στους σωλήνες.

να την ξεκοιλιάσω; τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Googlis

Καλησπέρα, μάλλον έχεις κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στο 210-4277700 Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών τις Siemens ή στο 
http://www.siemens-home.gr/
στην επιλογή συμβεβλημένα συνεργεία (πάνω δεξιά) για να δεις ποιο είναι πιο κοντά σου. Εκτός άμα θέλεις να την ξεκοιλιάσεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tomari

έχω όρεξη για ξεκοίλιασμα...περιμένω να σκουπίσει η γυναίκα για να έχω περιθώριο να την ξαναφτιάξω μέχρι το επόμενο σκούπισμα (ή να πάω να πάρω μια ίδια χεχε)

----------


## Googlis

Δως της να καταλάβει!!!! :Thumbup:

----------

